# Funny/gross smell???



## bethandglen (Jan 5, 2009)

Lexi is emitting a gross smell and I don't know what it's from. I've checked her out and don't see any kind of discharge, but the smell reminds me of when a female dog is in heat, it's like a menstrual smell?? BUT she just got fixed a couple weeks ago, so it can't be that can it??? I don't want to call the vet for something that just be a grooming problem or a normal occurance. It just grosses me out! Blech!

Any ideas??

Thanks!

Beth


----------



## Papanapa (Mar 1, 2008)

Marley just had a yeast infection in her ear. It was a yucky smell. Did you check the ears?? Even if you can't see it, that might be where the smell is coming from.


----------



## Yvette (Jan 29, 2001)

Or maybe it an anal gland smell?


----------



## sprzybyl (May 15, 2008)

I would say maybe an anal gland got expressed? also the yeast thing...


----------



## crazyboutdogs (Aug 26, 2007)

either anal gland discharge or maybe she just has some urine and discharge from when she was spayed. did she wear an e-collar after her surgery? they can't keep themselves clean while wearing them, so maybe it's just a combo of urine, blood and discharge from her surgery sticking to her fur or something. 

anal gland discharge to me smells fishy.....


----------



## Yvette (Jan 29, 2001)

> Quote:anal gland discharge to me smells fishy.....


Not nessecarily. I do all the dogs that come into our grooming shop.
Some smell fishy & others just.... PU!


----------

